# Rosa and Crowley



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

So I have set up Rosa and Crowley's breeding tank, and have offically introduced them, now all I got to wait for is Crowley to build his bubble nest and Rosa to get her vertical stripes. They are both crowntails so I am hoping for a big healthy batch of fry (athough that might not happen as this is both their first time breeding) Pictures of them in the down there v


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok so I had to switch them out (I did this some time ago) because Rosa got out of the thing I had her in to tease Crowley and he beat her up big time also he just refuses to build a bubble nest. So I just decided to get a new pair. I went out looking for a nice girl betta so I could try breeding her with Star Light. An behold they did &#55357;&#56836; But now I have a question. They got to the stage where I released the female and are embracing and yet even though the female is becoming paralyzed she is not and has not produced any eggs. Is there anything I am doing wrong or is it the bettas? Yes I have conditioned them if anyone was wondering


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok scratch the part about no eggs as I put the female back into her teasing bottle thingy for like 2 hours fed her and released her again not to long ago and they went at it again and now there are eggs  and the female and male are working side by side to bring the eggs to the nest. So now I am waiting for them to finish so I can scoop up the female. Nice thing is is so far it has been a peaceful spawn no fins ripped at all!


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

The eggs will be hatching at any time now  they might of hatched but I wouldn't know because my stupid school had to take my phone (every day only the 11th and 12th graders get to keep their phones) so my mom can't contact me (she is watching them well I am at school) if they hatch and I have to wait until I get home  . Star light rearranges his nest like every hour though lol


----------



## Kaykay (Oct 12, 2016)

*!!Help!!*

The fry have hatched! Although I have a question there seem to be a lot of fry on the bottom of the tank and swimming around like crazy. Is there any way to prevent this?


----------

